# as if.



## williamzanzinger (May 1, 2008)

I want to do a nice memorial day event at the community where I work. Say for like 300 ppl. Of course i have no smoker at work. Somebody point me in the right direction. What typpe smoker would I need to pull of say, 8 smoked prime ribs. Geez how can I do this? If i were to look into buying a smoker that I could continual use for my work for these numbers. What types of outdoor models are available?
What about a temporary pit like structure?


----------



## bbq bubba (May 1, 2008)

Better look into renting a smoker............


----------



## williamzanzinger (May 1, 2008)

hmmmm, i might rabbit, i might.


----------



## homebrew & bbq (May 2, 2008)

You might want to take a look at this thread. It has pictures of a cooking pit made from cinder blocks and some steel mesh. Cowgirl used it to do a roast pig.

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...=cinder+blocks


----------



## goat (May 2, 2008)

Sometimes "NO" is the correct answer.


----------



## geob (May 2, 2008)

Money no object? Want to smoke for a crowd? Get a Lang 60 with warmer.


----------



## williamzanzinger (May 2, 2008)

there was no yes or no question my friend.


----------



## stacks (May 2, 2008)

I agree with geob.  A Lang 60 would do the trick.  You said you "wanted" to do this large smoke.  If this is something you would do on a regular basis (Memorial day, July 4th, Labor day, etc) an investment in a Lang would allow you to accomplish that as well as for home use since its on a trailer.  It has been suggested to rent, or build an onsite smoker.  If this is a one time deal - rent.  If it is more often than that - build or buy.  If it's on your dime - buy a unit like the Lang and take it home.  If the company is buying I would also suggest portable, as it gives the company fleibility to use the unit in other locations.
I hope this helps


----------



## williamzanzinger (May 2, 2008)

Yes, if i can find/build a resusable storage friendly unit. Ill pay with the companies dime.


----------



## mobcounty (May 2, 2008)

People who don't allow you to say no, can't say no when the bill shows up!!!  Thats the trade!
--------------------------------

http://epod2000.stores.yahoo.net/36smokerbb.html

I suggest getting two of these, that way one can go into company storage, and one can go into your personal 'backyard' storage.

Make sure it's a big block.. not the walmart widebody, the bigblock is bigger than the wide body.

I smoked 50 lbs on my wide body pretty easily.  I would guess you could do 75 or more on a big block.  If you had two, I think, you could do 150lbs. 

MC..

Check the big block thread to see exact numbers people have smoked.


----------



## williamzanzinger (May 2, 2008)

I think I need to get 3 offset smoker type units. What model has the largest surface area? Big enough to do 3 prime ribs? anyone got me a make and model?Most look like 2 ribs at the most. My fear is that a vertical smoker will build too much moisture?


----------



## travcoman45 (May 2, 2008)

I think a vertical unit with good ventilation would get rid of all the moisture your gonna produce.  Just my pinion.


----------

